# Guide: How to remove "TiVo Recommended" row from home screen



## cybergrimes

I just got mine in, as far as I can tell this should do the trick:

1) Go to Settings->Apps->See all apps, scroll down to select "Show system apps"
2) Find and disable "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization"
3) Find "Android TV Home" in the same list, perform "Clear data"
4) Go back to home screen, the "TiVo Recommended" row should now be removable like other rows
You can do this by clicking to the left on that row until you see a minus button or by selecting "Customize channels" at the bottom of the home screen (here you would toggle "TiVo Stream" off)

I only got my Stream 4K about an hour ago so far after a reboot the removal persisted, so that's good.

Cheers


----------



## fattymcbuckles

cybergrimes said:


> I just got mine in, as far as I can tell this should do the trick:
> 
> 1) Go to Settings->Apps->See all apps, scroll down to select "Show system apps"
> 2) Find and disable "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization"
> 3) Find "Android TV Home" in the same list, perform "Clear data"
> 4) Go back to home screen, the "TiVo Recommended" row should now be removable like other rows
> You can do this by clicking to the left on that row until you see a minus button or by selecting "Customize channels" at the bottom of the home screen (here you would toggle "TiVo Stream" off)
> 
> I only got my Stream 4K about an hour ago so far after a reboot the removal persisted, so that's good.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for this tip! My Tivo looking a lot better now


----------



## cybergrimes

I think it solves the issue with the Stream locking up/going to a black screen.
It seems like the TiVo row customization process donks up the main home screen process eventually. I haven't had any of those issues since I did this but that's a bit anecdotal I guess.


----------



## AussieFigjam

cybergrimes said:


> I think it solves the issue with the Stream locking up/going to a black screen.
> It seems like the TiVo row customization process donks up the main home screen process eventually. I haven't had any of those issues since I did this but that's a bit anecdotal I guess.


I can +1 that. After I disabled the Tivo Stream app on the home screen, I no longer saw any lockups or black screen when returning to home. I has been over a week now, and I saw it at least once a day before that.

This kind-of makes sense, after all this is a stock Android TV OS on a fairly standard chip; the only thing that makes the Tivo different is the Tivo stream app it inserts in to the home screen (and doesn't let you remove). The other nice side-effect of disabling it is that it now lets you move (or remove) some other apps like Netflix from the favorites list. Obviously somehow the Tivo Stream is inserting itself in to the home screen code to at least prevent you from moving or removing certain things from favorites, which seems to be more evidence to me that it is the cause of the black screen.

BTW: even after doing this, you can still just hit the Tivo key if you want to run the Tivo Stream app, so it's not like you are losing out on anything. I see no reason not to make this customization.


----------



## cwoody222

This is so much better! Thanks!


----------



## d_anders

Have any of you that have done this, have you've seen this help address the TV wakeup issues? I'm curious if this same injection into the home screen also wakes up the device and thus the TV too through the CEC settings? I'm purely speculating and I know TiVo is supposed to be working on that too. I'm just curious if they are related?


----------



## Son Vegitto

After disabling "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization" on two different devices, I noticed that the Android tv home screen background is different on each. On one, the background is an orange / purple color. On my other device, it is just black. 

Anyone know why the two Stream 4k devices have differing backgrounds?


----------

